# Woodview Public School (Where my parents met)



## jerm IX (Dec 15, 2011)

Woodview Public School Class Picture May 1966 by jerm IX, on Flickr


Woodview Public School was built in 1956. The 6,653 square foot, single storey Masonry structure rests on approximately 9.91 acres in Otonabee South Monaghan Township, just beyond the eastern city limits of Peterborough, Ontario. It contains only 5 classrooms. 

It was in these classrooms that my mother and father first met. They are both present in the lead photo above.

In 1990, the school was closed and used as a storage facility for several years. 

Read the whole story of exploring this old school with my family here...



http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/12/abandonment-issues-woodview-public.html









Woodview Public School by jerm IX, on Flickr




Woodview Public School Classroom 1 by jerm IX, on Flickr




Go Leafs Go! by jerm IX, on Flickr




Woodview Public School Classroom 3 by jerm IX, on Flickr




Woodview Public School Classroom 5 by jerm IX, on Flickr




Woodview Public School Girl's Washroom by jerm IX, on Flickr




Mom's Grade 8 Report Card from Woodview Public School by jerm IX, on Flickr




Mom's Grade 8 Report Card from Woodview Public School by jerm IX, on Flickr




Mom's Grade 8 Diploma from Woodview Public School by jerm IX, on Flickr



Check out my site jam packed with dozens of exciting exploration posts here...


http://myabandonmentissues.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 15, 2011)

nice one,old schools are strange places


----------



## urbanisle (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice bit of History


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautifully written / researched report. Lovely personal touches 
I love that communal hand wash in to toilets! 
Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks folks. I enjoy the positive feedback on this site.


----------



## spacemutt (Dec 27, 2011)

It's leaves, not leafs... This is what happens when they close schools....


----------



## krela (Dec 27, 2011)

Love the personal connections. Thanks.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 27, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Beautifully written / researched report. Lovely personal touches
> I love that communal hand wash in to toilets!
> Thanks for taking the time to share.



Ok UrbanX think long and hard where was the last place you saw a communal handwash? It'll send shivers up your spine


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jerm lovely work bud


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 29, 2011)

spacemutt said:


> It's leaves, not leafs... This is what happens when they close schools....



It actually is LEAFS, the Toronto Maple Leafs are a hockey team. 

And thanks all.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Dec 29, 2011)

Ace report! How wonderful to explore somewhere with a family connection.


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 20, 2012)

LulaTaHula said:


> Ace report! How wonderful to explore somewhere with a family connection.



Ya, this was a special experience for my family to share.


----------



## RichardH (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, jerm IX. Knowing that there is a personal connection seems to make all the difference when viewing.



Priority 7 said:


> Ok UrbanX think long and hard where was the last place you saw a communal handwash? It'll send shivers up your spine



M1 services, Kegworth. Revolting place. Needs nuking (the services, not Kegworth).


----------

